# Floor to ceiling cat tree!



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Seems as Poppy is 4 soon I was looking at getting her a bigger floor to ceilinmg cat tree. Was just wondering if any of you had any reccomendations? She has had a smaller one for the last 4 years that has lastest well and still in great condition but she had a smaller scratching post too which fell apart after a year so looking for one that will last! 

Also was thinking would it be worth getting a big one or do older cats tend not to use them as much? Any other toy or present ideas are also welcome 
Thankyou, Jo


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

We bought Riley an Ares Cat Tree from Zooplus and it has stood up to him launching himself up to the top platform several time a day during the last year..... Which, as he is 6kgs, says something for the tree's good build.

It has to be firmly wedged up against the ceiling to keep it stable but in has a very small footprint and doesn't take up as much floor space as many other trees on sale.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Paul Maine Coon has a fab one, maybe drop him message


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thankyou, I have been looking at the ones on zooplus but didnt know what the quality was like and how long they would last! The platforms dont seem very big for a cat to lie on either. Its hard when you cant see it in real-life and just have photos! Jo


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive had a few from Zooplus and all have been really good, the ceiling ones actually go through the ceiling for extra safty, but mine have always been smaller than ceiling height from there, I think!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

we make 6ft high scratching posts/trees if you think that would be an ok hight
pm me if u want more details


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

We got a large tree off zooplus for 'my' Christmas present (OH didn't know what to get me so said get the cats a cat tree! he ended up getting me loads of stuff I did want as well so that was nice hehe)... anyway, tree holds both of our boys (at 5kg and 6kg each) with ease, it's not unstable, and they both really enjoy it. It doesn't hurt it's right in the window with a view of the back garden. They are aged 5.5 or so, not super young but not quite eldery either but they nip around it with ease. We got it when it was half off so probably wouldn't pay the rate it's at now but the company that makes it has other trees... the scratching bits and carpet have all lasted fine in the last 4 or so months (they got it a few weeks before Christmas as we were too excited to wait once it had arrived!).
Trixie Mijas Cat Tree
And the tree in use right after we first built it:









We also have picked up three of these as they are dirt cheap and a big hit with both boys (it also gives them loads more places to scratch and so far in the last 2 weeks I have not noticed them scratching where they should not! *knock on wood*):
Enio Cat Tree


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thankyou, will have a look at them. Ingrid25 I cant pm you yet as I need to have made 25 posts before I can pm!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My daughter has two of the atlas ones from zooplus , one each side of the bay window...the first is nearly 4 years old and still looks good..

They have a screw clamp fixing to the ceiling and are sturdy enough for 4 cats to romp about playing hide and seek in them.

Ceiling Cat Trees - Atlas Cat Tree: Free P&P on orders of £19+ at zooplus


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

JTK79 said:


> Thankyou, will have a look at them. Ingrid25 I cant pm you yet as I need to have made 25 posts before I can pm!


oh thats alright you can visitor msg me if you can, if not we can alk about it on here


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

JTK79 said:


> Thankyou, will have a look at them. Ingrid25 I cant pm you yet as I need to have made 25 posts before I can pm!


if you can visitor msg me- but if you cant do that yet we can talk about it on here


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

i have the ares one too for cheeky who is 10yrs.

cheeky is too big to fit in the hidey hole and is too lazy to climb above the 
2nd level. 
i lift him up now and again and he has great fun watching over everyone and playing with the ball and gets down himself ok.

will totally depend on your cat whether it's value for money or not:biggrin:


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thankyou Ingrid25 I messaged you  Have any of you bought from Pet fun before? They are a foreign company but deliver to the UK.


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a Dionysus cat tree from Zooplus which I have had for a couple of years. It has loads of use from cats and kittens and is extremely sturdy and hardwearing. It's the best one I have ever had and I would thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I would LOVE to have some HiCat tree's but they are crazy expensive and I'm not sure how suitable they are for MC's. Second choice would definitely be tigga towers which again, are rather expensive but very sturdy. You can design your own with those.


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

Helllllooo  I've had this one for over year and Rusty still loves it and sleeps in the hammock bit most days . It's been reduced in price a lot at the min

Ceiling Cat Trees - Saragossa Cat Tree: Free P&P on orders of £19+ at zooplus


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

We HAD to replace our previous tree last year and, after much mooching about, we plumped for this one:

Medium Cat Trees - Trixie Alicante Cat Tree: Free P&P on orders of £19+ at zooplus

Merson - who is now 11 - thinks it is great as do the young 'uns!!! It's not as tall as Pauls above, but all three love to take turns sitting / sleeping on the top-most platform. Age doesn't seem to be an issue either...


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Hicat ones do look great but are they more suited for certain breeds that like to climb more? I am very tempted :biggrin:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

leopet® Cat Kitten Scratching Post Tree Sisal Climbing Excercise Activity Centre | eBay

I've just ordered this


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

JTK79 said:


> The Hicat ones do look great but are they more suited for certain breeds that like to climb more? I am very tempted :biggrin:


I can strongly recommend the Hicat ones. All my cats love it.

I can also recommend the petfun ones. Sturdy and well-made.


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> I can strongly recommend the Hicat ones. All my cats love it.
> 
> I can also recommend the petfun ones. Sturdy and well-made.


Hi hobbs  is there room inside the hjcat's for them to sleep? I'm thinking of getting one for Rusty . I need to get my tape measure out and have a good look on there website I think


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

paul maine coon said:


> Hi hobbs  is there room inside the hjcat's for them to sleep? I'm thinking of getting one for Rusty . I need to get my tape measure out and have a good look on there website I think


Hey PMC, I only have their pole, which they use most of their waking hours to run up and down on. However, I have a custom-made fat bob (1 m high) that has three sleeping places (two caves and one top-spot to look into the garden).

I would love to have had their combo of the pole and the fat tom as per their vid but it didn't fit in the space.

Yes, check out their website but their customer service is ace too, so you could always email or phone them for more info.

PS: If I remember rightly I am not the only one with a Hicat on here. Tellingtails has my coveted combo I think.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I was having a good look at the website last night and the tom can fit small to medium sized cats for sleeping and the fat tom is for medium to large


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey PMC, I only have their pole, which they use most of their waking hours to run up and down on. However, I have a custom-made fat bob (1 m high) that has three sleeping places (two caves and one top-spot to look into the garden).
> 
> I would love to have had their combo of the pole and the fat tom as per their vid but it didn't fit in the space.
> 
> ...


Fantastic hobbs your cat is like a monkey  , yes I think I'll give then a ring, I've got to get one NOW!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you want an absolutely gorgeous tree with a small footprint for floor space but something which is sturdy enough to support big cats, or very active ones, then I can't recommend Tigga Towers highly enough. I've just had one of their poles, and although they're expensive, the money is well worth it for the superb quality of the poles. If you're interested in having one, then please drop me a line, as mentioning my name *may* even secure you a discount.

You can custom design your poles, and I've seen massively tall ones at the show which are as sturdy as the short ones without having to be fixed to the ceiling. The great thing is that you can start small and build up, so if your cat prefers not to climb right to the ceiling, you haven't wasted your money buying levels that he doesn't use.

Anyway, I'll shut up about them now as I'm starting to sound like I work for the company... I don't! Just love their scratchers so, so much.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive messaged hicat and they are sending me some samples of the different finishes :biggrin:


----------



## munchkette (Jan 11, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> we make 6ft high scratching posts/trees if you think that would be an ok hight
> pm me if u want more details


Can you tell me more about your scratch posts? My bengals loved the palm tree tall post I got from zooplus and I think they'd love a taller one.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> leopet® Cat Kitten Scratching Post Tree Sisal Climbing Excercise Activity Centre | eBay
> 
> I've just ordered this


Wow that looks brilliant, and a bargain too! Please let us know what it's like when it arrives.

To the people who have the floor to ceiling trees i have a question :
How do you attach them to the ceiling? do you need access to the floor upstairs to do it?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

munchkette said:


> Can you tell me more about your scratch posts? My bengals loved the palm tree tall post I got from zooplus and I think they'd love a taller one.


they are $100 and they are very sturdy, as they hold our big Birman boy! They have sisal rope to scratch, and there is carpet on the tops of the shelves. They are 6ft high and totally safe


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ooh, I like the Petfun trees, love the scratching column, and the arrangement with shelves on the wall around it. Cats as art!
Hobbs...thank you for the 'action shot' of the Hicat pole. But....where do the cats go after they have climbed to the top? I have images of my gang getting up there and then not being able to get down again!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have sent TT a message on FB asking if he will show us some action shots of his Hicat combo in use.....


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Ooh, I like the Petfun trees, love the scratching column, and the arrangement with shelves on the wall around it. Cats as art!
> Hobbs...thank you for the 'action shot' of the Hicat pole. But....where do the cats go after they have climbed to the top? I have images of my gang getting up there and then not being able to get down again!


If they can up, they can do down again! Seriously, mine use this pole to chase each other up and down it. At times, there are three cats attached to it.

I have got some of the Petfun walkway planks but not sure whether we are going to put them near there or not. At the moment toying with putting them somewhere else and leaving the pole as is.

I have a slightly altered Jacky O Petfun ceiling tree. Those hammocks are divine. Sometime in the future when we have moved I think I will get one made that has two Jacky O-type set-ups side by side.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

hobbs2004 said:


> If they can up, they can do down again! Seriously, mine use this pole to chase each other up and down it. At times, there are three cats attached to it.
> 
> I have got some of the Petfun walkway planks but not sure whether we are going to put them near there or not. At the moment toying with putting them somewhere else and leaving the pole as is.
> 
> I have a slightly altered Jacky O Petfun ceiling tree. Those hammocks are divine. Sometime in the future when we have moved I think I will get one made that has two Jacky O-type set-ups side by side.


Where are the walkway planks and Jacky O trees? Are they the ones with the hammocks like the tigga towers? I cant find them


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

JTK79 said:


> Where are the walkway planks and Jacky O trees? Are they the ones with the hammocks like the tigga towers? I cant find them


The walkways are in the accessories bit: Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - Laufsteg für Wandmontage - Zusatzartikel - weitere Artikel

Jacky O is at the bottom of the ceiling tree section: Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - Deckenkratzbäume - Kratzbäume.

Like the Tigga Tower ones you can get them padded and you can get those hammocks for underneath the hammocks: Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - Hängematte unterbau / Käfig - Zusatzartikel - weitere Artikel


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

hobbs2004 said:


> The walkways are in the accessories bit: Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - Laufsteg für Wandmontage - Zusatzartikel - weitere Artikel
> 
> Jacky O is at the bottom of the ceiling tree section: Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - Deckenkratzbäume - Kratzbäume.
> 
> Like the Tigga Tower ones you can get them padded and you can get those hammocks for underneath the hammocks: Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - Hängematte unterbau / Käfig - Zusatzartikel - weitere Artikel


Thankyou  But not thankyou, as I really do need to win the lottery now as I need a hicat and a pet fun!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

JTK79 said:


> Thankyou  But not thankyou, as I really do need to win the lottery now as I need a hicat and a pet fun!


Ha ha yes me too! I love that jackie O set up, sigh.
_However_, TT reports that he has sold his Hicat on as the kittens did not use it much.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Ha ha yes me too! I love that jackie O set up, sigh.
> _However_, TT reports that he has sold his Hicat on as the kittens did not use it much.


 Mine use it all of the time. I wonder who else on here has one...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Interesting that this item from Zooplus
Great deals on cat scratch posts and accessories at zooplus: Retro-style Scratch Barrel
Which I have often considered, actually seems to be a Petfun product.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Interesting that this item from Zooplus
> Great deals on cat scratch posts and accessories at zooplus: Retro-style Scratch Barrel
> Which I have often considered, actually seems to be a Petfun product.


I noticed that too  I hope they start doing more of there things as I find it hard trying to work out there website, even when you click on english there is still alot that isnt in english!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess that depends on the browser you use; my translation seems to be work. 

Might be worth visiting the zooplus mother site too as they do more petfun stuff at times than the co.uk site.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

This is my ceiling high tree. They didn't use it for the first couple of weeks but now they are up there all the time.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Izzie said:


> This is my ceiling high tree. They didn't use it for the first couple of weeks but now they are up there all the time.


Loving this one!! Where from?


----------

